# What all Can I do to my Tivo?



## murph1083 (Jan 13, 2006)

Im looking to hack/upgrade my tivo. Theres alot of stuff on this forum about different hacks and upgrades. Im looking to do a hard drive upgrade but what else could I do that you guys really like. I saw this "Zipper" thing...what exactly is that, what other things are you guys doing. If you could just tell me what then Ill search for them. I have a Series II


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

There is a description of what the Zipper does in the Zipper thread. Most of the actual hacks are actually part of rbautch's Enhancement Script. The Enhancement Script is part of the Zipper.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

Use the zipper and you can get lots of different things available. For one, no need to phone in and gets rid of nag screens. Ability to network your Tivo between rooms. Able to move video files from your PC to your Tivo. Can stream music and photos from your pc to your Tivo. There are lots of things that are explained in different hreads here. The Zipper tool has a seperate web page with some great links to what the hacks are.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Also, here is the wiki that gunnyman is working on for the Zipper.

http://zipperwiki.thewallens.net/


----------



## murph1083 (Jan 13, 2006)

what else are you guys doing to your tivo?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I really like Tivoserver. Check out that thread on the main Undderground page as well.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

I like to watch shows that are recorded on it. I also like to just sit around and listen to the gong sound. 

Seriously, read the links provided and you will see what can be done.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

let's see
I can:
watch podcasts
watch MOST video files from my computer
watch shows recorded on one tivo on the other tivos in my house.
Control/monitor my tivo from any where in the world as long as I can get to the Web.
Many things we aren't allowed to discuss here.


----------



## murph1083 (Jan 13, 2006)

im confused....does the zipper only work on Direct TV Tivo or does it work on all of them and do you install it as you set up your upgraded hard drive?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

only Series 2 DTivo


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I haven't dug into it too much but I had Itunes download Podcasts but the ones with Videos didn't show up. Is anything needed to get the video podcasts to work?


----------



## ntman4real (Sep 20, 2003)

What options are out there for an non directtv Tivo series 2?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

All of the above if your Tivo doesn't require an EEPROM replacement.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If it is a 1xx or 2xx Series 2, you don't need the prom hack, but you need to do different hacks.


----------



## ntman4real (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a series 2, TCD5400040 that I upgraded with a 160gig hdd. Used instant cake for image. Tivo works fine and everything is kosher. 

My question is this:

I would like to put some utilites like FTp, Telnet, mayber use TivoServer to stream files from PC to Tivo, TivoWeb, etc...

At this point where do I begin without losing all of my recordings. Might I also add that I have PTVupgrade LBA48 4.01 with Enhancements available to use as well.

Any advice on what steps need to be taken in order to get those utilities and presever my recordings?

Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3147368&&#post3147368


----------

